
Bessemer Ventures Anti-Portfolio - jkuria
https://www.bvp.com/anti-portfolio
======
itschekkers
this is really just self-congratulation by them about how they have strong
deal flow.

they also use this as a disingenuous/insincere way of rejecting founders (we
don't want to invest, but you're probably one of the other unicorns we didn't
invest in! check out out antiportfolio!)

~~~
godzillabrennus
Thanks for this. Just reminds me how much I hate the entire business model of
venture capital circa 2020.

If you are a founder just remember that raising capital is a tool just like
any other. Misuse of it can be disastrous for your business.

I’d encourage more entrepreneurs to build companies like Basecamp.

------
speps
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15547136](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15547136)

------
AznHisoka
I know they wouldn’t risk their reputation to do but I had hoped this was a
list of companies they are betting will do poorly in the coming years.

------
jkuria
Seattle-based OVP Partners which shut down a few years ago also had a
interesting anti-portfolio page. The Starbucks story was hilarious:

“A guy walks into your office some time in the late 1980s and says he wants to
open a chain of retail shops selling a commodity product you can get anywhere
for 25 cents, but he will charge 2 dollars.

Of course, you listen politely, and then fall off your chair laughing when he
leaves. Howard Schultz didn’t see this as humorous. And we didn’t make 500
times our money.” OVP believed that there was no market for Starbucks’ premium
coffee, which may indeed have been the prevailing wisdom at the time,

------
netman21
I am sure they left many out. Check Point Software for one.

------
wqTJ3jmY8br4RWa
Considering how many of the anti-portfolio DavidC seems to have missed, I
wonder how he still has a job?

~~~
6510
If I had a peanut for every trader talking in hindsight what he should have
done I would be pretty sick of peanuts by now.

